# Garage Door Upgrade



## 67IreneRoad (Dec 8, 2019)

Post a picture. If its 3 sections and you're a little handy, perhaps you could cut in a series of windows. Looki at garage door web sites for ideas


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## 67IreneRoad (Dec 8, 2019)

You could make six windows across the top, or a row of two wide,, top to bottom.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

mathmonger said:


> View attachment 634737


I think trying to make a garage door "interesting" is by definition gaudy  I'd paint it white to blend in with the rest of the house.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Ronnie833 said:


> I think trying to make a garage door "interesting" is by definition gaudy  I'd paint it white to blend in with the rest of the house.


Maybe.


----------



## Herring Impaired (Nov 20, 2020)

You are welcome!


----------



## Lee698 (Jan 23, 2021)

Airplane hanger. Too funny.

I don't know what the rest of the house looks like, but maybe paint front door and garage door an opposing but complimentary color to the siding and trim.


----------

